# migration



## Sd snow goose killer

i now live in south dakota and am waiting for the migration to come and wondering where the migration is right now


----------



## Booster

Canada........just a guess 

Haven't seen much in ND yet


----------



## Andy Berdan

SD snow goose whats your real name? I used to live in waseca too before I moved to SD. A lot of snows in Canada right now!! It won't be long by any means when the big #'s start to show up here!!


----------



## Triple B

starting to see a few smaller flocks ,20-100, near the border


----------



## headshot

The snows are "swarming" here now. I saw a flock tonite that was at least 4 miles long. We are going to pound them this weekend.


----------



## bud69652

seen my first snows today. they were sitting in a field about 2 miles west of 81 along with 20 canada's. There was only 3 but it's a start.


----------



## Zekeland

Migration is real slow so far. Trickle's of snow & lesser's but not much at all. What birds are around are getting pounded on!! :sniper:


----------



## smokinberetta

headshot said:


> The snows are "swarming" here now. I saw a flock tonite that was at least 4 miles long. We are going to pound them this weekend.


Where are you in Saskatchewan?? I'm flying in from Peterborough, ON on Sunday and will be hunting the southern part of the province. Thanks.


----------



## twinterhalter

I just returned from 15 days in Saskatchewan. The migration is and will be stuck in North Central SK for some time. The fields are just starting to get harvested and lots of water is present, more then any time I have seen in 20 years of going to Canada. The front wave of snow geese, the Ross and smaller Canadas were present in good numbers, but very few bigger Canadas or mallards were found which means they were still somewhere between The PAS and Prince Albert. It looks like the migration will be quite late as virtually no ducks or geese arrived during the 2 weeks I was in Country, as expected, since the winds were of a South or Southwest direction the entire time  Normally we hear geese migrating all day and all night during the full moon phases, but this year very few flocks were observed or heard migrating.

P.S. all of our waterfowl had to be donated at the border due to bird flu. WAAA. Hope this doesn't happen again.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer

Hey twinterhalter I hope that isn't you guys from Le Sueur, MN that had 250 taken away, it was in the local paper today.


----------



## R y a n

twinterhalter said:


> I just returned from 15 days in Saskatchewan. The migration is and will be stuck in North Central SK for some time. The fields are just starting to get harvested and lots of water is present, more then any time I have seen in 20 years of going to Canada. The front wave of snow geese, the Ross and smaller Canadas were present in good numbers, but very few bigger Canadas or mallards were found which means they were still somewhere between The PAS and Prince Albert. It looks like the migration will be quite late as virtually no ducks or geese arrived during the 2 weeks I was in Country, as expected, since the winds were of a South or Southwest direction the entire time  Normally we hear geese migrating all day and all night during the full moon phases, but this year very few flocks were observed or heard migrating.


Can you say "Flyover" into Nebraska...


----------



## nebgoosehunter

> Can you say "Flyover" into Nebraska...


Yessir! :thumb:


----------



## headshot

The weather is looking good to hold the birds. They are piling in here now. Last night we listened to them flying over for hours. This weekend will be our first real crack at them. :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Andy Berdan said:


> SD snow goose whats your real name? I used to live in waseca too before I moved to SD. A lot of snows in Canada right now!! It won't be long by any means when the big #'s start to show up here!!


My Real Name Is James Mertins And I Just Moved Here In June........


----------



## Andy Berdan

Ok thought I might know you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We got 4 snows on Sunday with our canadas.  It was the entire population of snows in the area. So I guess that means we're batting a thousand!!! Maybe I should quit hunting them this year to maintain the streak. :lol:


----------



## jkern

R y a n said:


> Can you say "Flyover" into Nebraska...


I wish.

Very very few Snows stop in Nebraska in the fall. They dont even stop at Desoto Bend anymore which is nuts, that place used to peak out at close to a half million.


----------



## deacon

Chris Hustad said:


> We got 4 snows on Sunday with our canadas.  It was the entire population of snows in the area. So I guess that means we're batting a thousand!!! Maybe I should quit hunting them this year to maintain the streak. :lol:


I would quit, image the stories you could tell your grandkids!!!!


----------



## northerngoosehunter

rumor has it there is snows in northern Sodak


----------



## jkern

Did see Snows FLY OVER eastern Nebraska around sundown today.


----------



## goosebusters

They are doing the whole trickle action right now. After how many miles I have put on almost every single night I would have expected to see a couple thousand through the spotting scope by now, but I am still at only a couple hundred, and 26 of those came out of one field tonight. I don't know if we aren't going to see the mythical "Red River Valley Lesser Snow Goose" in large numbers this year with the numbers I have see so far. We only have two snows down this year whereas last year I think we had about 14 by this same week. I know it is not a lot, but we aren't talking big numbers of snows. We just like setting out white dekes for awhile so we will hunt 200 of the buggers just to get out.

Ooooo I miss those little guys, with how stupid everything is getting right now I just almost want to hang it up until November when life is good, and everyone is wearing orange but me.


----------



## barebackjack

We're leaving for Sask in one hour. Ill report back with what we see and where we see em on the way back.


----------



## schlag

Out here in NW North Dakota and the 1st real #'s of snows showed up last night. Found 3 flocks of about 200-300 each that just got here. Were the fist ones anyone has seen. Also a few whitefronts came for the ride. Still tons of Cranes around. Seemed like more BW teal than mallards. Never seen this many BW before so late. Virtually no Canada Geese around. Will be here for another week. Will report if any changes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Forecast doesn't look good in Canada...just too darn warm.

I'd be patient, it's looking weeks away before good numbers show up.

My .02 anyways


----------



## Canada_Hunter

> Forecast doesn't look good in Canada...just too darn warm.
> 
> I'd be patient, it's looking weeks away before good numbers show up.
> 
> My .02 anyways


Theres tons of snow's already here,next week is probably going to be the peak of the migration.Days are getting colder as we type...


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Saw 400-500 hundred Tuesday here in Central Iowa. Buddy called last night and saw 1 yes 1 with about 200 canada's on a sewage lagoon.


----------



## snowbus

Snows moved into northern tier of ND before last weekend. I found two roosts holding 1k each and had plenty of action, but not much for results. Sunday am watched a flock of 400 come in from the north and dump into the field I was watching. I figured I'd have competition for the field, but never saw but one other field setup 2 miles east of me.

North winds all week long here and it appears some snows moved south with it. Nebraska, Iowa and even Missouri reported some snows on the ground and overhead. Granted there is not a ton of snows, but it is huntable numbers similiar to late Spring hunting. As with anything on the web, confirm what you read by gathering additional information from other sources.

Good Hunting and thanks to others for the posts.


----------



## bud69652

We got 2 snows today along with 9 canada geese decoying corn this morning with 3 guys. Seen anywhere from 100-300 snows, two seperate groups. Gotta like the juvie birds, lol


----------



## shooteminthelips

I know where all the snow geese are. And lots of juvies, but I am not telling. Here are six days worth of snow geese.

Day1- Trouble in First Day Stubble









Day 2- Strap Attack









Day 3- Tail Gating ND STYLE









Day 4- A Bucket Full









Day 5- The Foggy Stack









Day 6- Last Day Heroics









And lastly all sky busters this is what happends when you sky bust geese. There was a single BB size pellet inside of this monster. Just take my word for it. And, Yes this little devil ate well!


----------



## bandman

Nice pics and looks like you boys had a blast. :sniper:

(Figured you out though, looks like the grass is the place to be.) :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSapper

Wow, nice work!

Bandman- Just tell me what SDMF stands for-I have a pretty good clue :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Good to see someone else getting them. I was starting to think I was the only one! 8)


----------



## USSapper

BAMF


----------



## jd mn/nd

USS what is BAMF?


----------



## USSapper

Ask Pork :wink:


----------



## jd mn/nd

Hey Leo what is BAMF mean?


----------



## snowbus

Better results this past weekend and even ended up with a banded Blue. Very, very suprised - first one ever in the fall. Both days were no wind and early fog. Migration activity: lesser canadas both days and some snows Sunday. Pretty much normal activity for this time of year.


----------



## dfisher

_*Heard a flock of snows go over this morning. I think one said they were heading for SD, but if they were, they were going the wrong way :lol: 
Somebody better shoot the lead bird so they can get back on course.
:sniper: 
Good hunting,
Dan*_


----------



## bandman

USSapper said:


> Bandman- Just tell me what SDMF stands for-I have a pretty good clue :wink:


You know how it works, if I told ya I'd have to :sniper: ya. It holds dual meanings for me. :wink: 
PC's popped in my head instantly.


----------



## USSapper

I have no idea other than "sick demented...........


----------



## bandman

Probably true, but you're way off. :lol:


----------



## USSapper

I got nothin BM


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

super duper m f :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello

stinky d!ck
small d!ck :lol: oke: 
Society Dwelling 
Strength Determination


----------



## bandman

:laugh: $h!t, you caught me with the stinky dink.
Well, you're a big *Blind A$$ Melon Fan.* Take that! 
Orrrr, instead of a milf hunter, you're a *Big A$$ Mamma Finder.*
Maybe....*Being Alone Means Fun*? dd: 
*Bi's Are My Friends * :lol: 
*Bring Another Margarita Fast!* :rollin:
Pretty sure it's *Buy Another Mutual Fund* though

Pokity poke poke poke. Good stuff! :wink: oke:
(Think I've got a little too much time on my hands tonight.) :computer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

:lol: And to think I showed restraint. But Big A$$ Mamma Finder and 
Being Alone Means Fun? are right up my ally!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## goosebusters

Doesn't S.D.M.F. come from Black Label Society? Well I know that's where at least one version S.D.M.F. comes from. Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought that the SD stood for Sadistic, but I'm probably wrong, that is what one die-hard Black Label guy told me from my construction crew.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yes SDMF does come Black Label Society. Their music :rock: ! Definitely some great background music for waterfowling videos.


----------



## bandman

Leo Porcello said:


> Definitely some great background music for waterfowling videos.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........."I" already have that patented so don't even think about it. 



> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought that the SD stood for Sadistic, but I'm probably wrong, that is what one die-hard Black Label guy told me from my construction crew.


Original version takes some research.
Other version is when the birds come into the spread. :wink:


----------



## rburt

Back to migration...

There's huntable numbers of snows in the Devils Lake area currently.

Good luck

http://ndoutdoorsman.blogspot.com


----------



## snowbus

Mnor migration has started this afternnoon with the NW winds and I would expect it continue into tomorrow bringing fresh birds into all parts of the state. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Bandman no worries. I am not the video making type but if you want me to make a special guest appearance in yours let me know.

More little pockets of snows here and there but when they are like this it is odd for them to be in the same field two days in a row but you might be like me and get lucky. I have about 500 pinned down for the morning. Weather should be perfect.


----------



## averyghg

put on 200 miles tonight looking for birds, all i found that was huntable was lessers and im not even gonna waste my time, little bastards tick me off! Im gonna head farther north tomorrow, probably into Leo's territory, ill just follow the truck with 1000 stickers on it to help find some birds. haha jk, maybe.......


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ha I guess we will be waving at each other as I am going in your neck of the woods.


----------



## bandman

Leo Porcello said:


> Bandman no worries. I am not the video making type but if you want me to make a special guest appearance in yours let me know.


 :lol: I'm on your side of the fence. I'll record you on my phone or digital camera picking up decoys jamming out to NWA, but that's as close as I get to the video world.

Leaving to check on the migration tomorrow.


----------



## averyghg

well id say that the migration has started a bit, after putting on 520 miles within 24 hours, i found well over 10,000 lessers and a pile of ducks, which ofcourse were on land that was off limits


----------



## honker

How is devils lake looking for snows now?


----------



## jwdinius1

> There's huntable numbers of snows in the Devils Lake area currently.


 :beer:


----------



## Triple B

jwdinius1 said:


> There's huntable numbers of snows in the Devils Lake area currently.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...

yes, but unless you know somebody very well or have a fat *** pocket book, you might want to head south or west


----------



## honker

whys that?


----------



## Triple B

check out any other forums relating to DL and you will see


----------



## HonkerExpress

starting to see more flocks of smaller groups of snows and blues up in my area. Nothing really huntable yet, but they are starting to come down. I might have to try a quick morning hunt on them this weekend. Let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## barebackjack

Triple B said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's huntable numbers of snows in the Devils Lake area currently.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, but unless you know somebody very well or have a fat a$$ pocket book, you might want to head south or west
Click to expand...

Worst place in the state for land access. My good ole home town! :-?

We found of a pocket of about 7K this past weekend. Ended up with 19. Very suprising considering their all adults. Very few juvies.


----------



## honker

has anyone been doing any good up in north dakota with snows


----------



## honker

is there a # you can call to check the migration?


----------



## Snowgoose1

Sunday they were hugging the Canadian border near XXXXX. Today there is decent flocks 15 miles south of border.


----------



## honker

anyone been killin anything?


----------



## goosebusters

no not yet


----------



## water_swater

Heard about some guys yesterday that shot 82, got lucky birds all went to a pasture in the morning they came out in 4's and 5's to the field. Some local flocks up to 10K in our area, scattered small pockets, it takes a perfect situation to get some reall good hunts in.


----------



## buckseye

There are a lot of sob's down now, just find large old established shallow lakes. I saw some flocks today that were over 10,000 birds. Notice I said old established lakes not slews.


----------



## goosebusters

sssshhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## dust em

Anybody been up in the XXXX ND area. Planning on heading up there tomorrow for a four day hunt. Just wondering if there are any snows up in that area yet. Get's pretty hard to plan a trip a year in advance now that Minot built that Dam in Canada which now holds the snows up there.

We seem to be limited to about a week period that snows are around now.


----------



## KEN W

dust em.....this is "internet scouting" and against the rules to name a specific town.All towns will be XXXX out.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Found alot of snows this past weekend, when out and did some scouting me and a couple buddies ended up shooting 7 snows, 2 specs and a couple lessers


----------



## lynxx69

You didn't find these birds in SD did you?


----------



## deacon

KEN W said:


> dust em.....this is "internet scouting" and against the rules to name a specific town.All towns will be XXXX out.


Except Devils Lake? :-?


----------



## R y a n

deacon said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> dust em.....this is "internet scouting" and against the rules to name a specific town.All towns will be XXXX out.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Devils Lake? :-?
Click to expand...

Hey Deacon

Saying "around Devils Lake" encompasses 4 counties, 10,000 square miles and more water than is imagineable as I'm sure you know. Even saying there are birds in the area doesn't tell a guy much, except that they are in the area somewhere....

To me saying "Yep there are birds around Devils Lake" is like saying "Yep there are birds in ND"... it is still really generic when discussing white geese.

Now that being said if you were to say 13 miles NW of Church's Ferry, or a few miles from Channel A... that we can all agree is getting way to specific and likely to start flames.

Hope you understand ...

Good hunting to you

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello

Had a field with about 6,000. They got jumped. They were trickling in there. I would assuming they are in SD now as that is where they were headed. Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## dfisher

Leo Porcello said:


> Had a field with about 6,000. They got jumped. They were trickling in there. I would assuming they are in SD now as that is where they were headed. Back to the drawing board!!


Leo, 
They probably didn't move far against this south wind. They probably just came down here to Norwich, and are getting ready to get tuned up by me :lol: 
Good luck tomarrow.
Dan


----------



## headshot

Get ready boys. The first wave has left this area riding the 40mph north wind 2 days ago. Piles of large canadas and big greenheads here today. Lots of high flying migrators. :beer:


----------



## Pikeguy

headshot said:


> Get ready boys. The first wave has left this area riding the 40mph north wind 2 days ago. Piles of large canadas and big greenheads here today. Lots of high flying migrators. :beer:


Sweet...I'm heading to ND tonight :beer:

Thanks for the info


----------



## brobones

A lot of the birds will be staging for a while yet in Southern part of the province. I thought we might of heard from Chris with a report on his goose hunting adventure by now :lol:


----------



## wtrfowlhunter

at least stop in ND for a couple of weeks so we can get some good shooting in


----------



## DeltaBoy

brobones said:


> A lot of the birds will be staging for a while yet in Southern part of the province. I thought we might of heard from Chris with a report on his goose hunting adventure by now :lol:


I heard the hunting has been slow, but they are still having a good time and putting some birds down on the ground.

Someone also shot a spec band.


----------



## schlag

All through the day yesterday the snow geese were coming on. Bird numbers doubled from 5 to 10 thousand. Too bad I had to leave because I am sure they more than likely doubled again last night. I was west of XXXX. Too bad all the Whitefronted geese that we saw last week never stopped. Saw about 2 thousand in various flocks in 1 afternoon.


----------



## FowlTalker6

While bowhunting yesterday afternoon, it was non-stop snow geese riding the wind. We should have new birds to chase now.


----------



## HonkerExpress

aah, a banded spec, I am seroiusly jealous now. lucky punks, lol.


----------



## dcrothers

I was down in southwestern north dakota working outside yesterday and saw (heard) flock after flock of sandhill cranes going south. They were REALLY high.


----------



## dfisher

Snow's going over Norwich, ND tonight in the rain.
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## bornlucky

Saw a few small flocks of snows flying south today. They weren't stopping, but high tailing it to south dakota.


----------



## Bandcollector02

I know this is the goose forum, but I spoke with several friends who hunted this morning and shot a bag full of divers including Canvasbacks and Goldeneyes. While outside today I also saw a flock of either Trumpeter or Tundra Swans. So there definately are some birds migrating. However, its been so warm this fall, I think the big push is yet to come.......... Unless they all trickle down slowly like in 2005 (In MN at least).


----------



## Leo Porcello

Finally connected with the ND specks this morning. Our snow roost got jumped and it was on Private Property so to the jerk that did it I have much love for yaaa! :eyeroll: Anyway even that could not bring down the high of shooting specks in NODAK!!


----------



## lynxx69

Saw quite a few birds in the southern part of North Dakota, while I was pheasant hunging... I would definetly say there was huntable numbers... Saw the same birds come off the roost for three days straight... good luck people


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Seen a couple thousand snows in the northern panhandle of nebraska on saturday and sunday. Had 4 ross's come toward the decoys to about 70 yards on the big water on saturday, but couldn't finish them.


----------



## goosebusters

We got into our first nodak snows over the weekend. As most have noticed the birds haven't been commiting the best, but we ended up with limits of Canadas both days when there weren't any in the fields the night before. It is nice being able to goose call huh? Anyways we shot 9 Canadas and 2 snows on Saturday and 9 Canadas and 7 snows in the decoys on Sunday, we worked in one tornado to 30 yards and only got one out of it the shooting was extremely poor for snows. We did end up landing most of our snows which was cool, if we could have done without roostbusters Sunday would have been ugly. We did better using 150 fullbodies then over 400 Fullbodies/Sillosocks and Deadlies.

Saturday- the guy on the left had a suprisinly good Porkchop smile.










Sunday










One spread pic just because. I just realized this but we only used Avery decoys this day, not one to drink the koolaid but whatever.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Great pictures!

Got into specks again today! :jammin:


----------



## dfisher

Leo, you're gonna become known as the speck killer of Minot :lol: 
:bowdown: 
Dan


----------



## USSapper

He'll be known as something.....thats for sure


----------



## BeekBuster

Any idea where the main migration still is, wonderin when would be the best time to come out and put some in the dirt...
:sniper:


----------



## headshot

Well I finally felt good enough to hunt again yesterday. The sky was blue and there were no geese in sight. I didn't have the energy to set up the whole spread myself so I only put out 15-20 dozen dekes. I was intending to shoot some greenheads so I was using 2 3/4 no.2's. Out of nowhere a tornadoe of geese decended on my small spread. They had to be over 2000 ft when I first saw them and they came in, in groups of 40-50. The wind was so strong that they decoyed perfectly and 20 minutes later I had 14 on the ground. It was my first hunt since the accident and believe me when those birds do commit you don't need much gun at 20 paces. :beer:


----------



## bandman

Great to hear you're back on your feet HS! Congrats on the hunt and the recovery.
:beer:


----------



## headshot

> Great to hear you're back on your feet HS! Congrats on the hunt and the recovery.


Thanks bandman. The last 2+1/2 weeks have been hard but my doc was amazed at how fast I healed. The rib is sore and believe me I didn't feel any pain when I was shooting the birds but I am paying for it today. :lol: The birds are grouped up in big flocks now. The small water is freezing and hunting is hit or miss in this area now. Good luck to all you southern guys cause it's pretty much over in this area. :beer:


----------



## bandman

Proven instance that it takes a helluva lot to keep a waterfowl warrior down for too long!! :thumb:

Think it's time for them birds to stop in and have a little "talk". :welcome:


----------



## honkerslayr

all i have seen is a lot of snows blus and canadians in mi=east ndak on my way home. tons of fields with geese tornadoeing but hopefully get some this weekend we'll see how it goes


----------



## headshot

> it takes a helluva lot to keep a waterfowl warrior down


I'd have to be dead or seriously mangled to miss hunting. Especially snow geese. :beer:


----------



## Whitetail Thumper

We decoyed our first flock of snows yesterday. We only had about 100 socks out and they were feet down at fifteen yards. They all jumped off the roost at one time so it was exciting but very short. Quite a few snows in the area, but not many more migrating in though. We will have to see how they decoy tomorow morning!


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Plenty of snows around this past week where we hunted. We couldn't get them to decoy to save our lives. We hunted hard for 6 days and only came up with 23 snows for our efforts. :roll: This was the hardest fall we have ever had.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If it was like Canada, the biggest concentration of juvies came up the rear. It's getting to be time now though. I'd say early next week will see the biggest movement but enjoy it for now.


----------



## dfisher

Lot's of snows moving over Norwich, ND tonight. Hear them pass while out throwing dummies for Bill the Chessy.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## BeekBuster

Thanks for the report chris, i think i might head out this wknd, or the following i am getting siked out to shoot some snows again can't wait for that first flock to come in .. :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack

Most snows ive seen in north central ND in ten years. Also the smartest, most pressured, skittish birds I think ive ever laid eyes on. Tough hunting.


----------



## Leo Porcello

barebackjack said:


> Also the smartest, most pressured, skittish birds I think ive ever laid eyes on. Tough hunting.


You can say that again. Very skittish but man I am obsessed with these snows! One day of success is well worth 20 days of failure!


----------



## barebackjack

Leo Porcello said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the smartest, most pressured, skittish birds I think ive ever laid eyes on. Tough hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that again. Very skittish but man I am obsessed with these snows! One day of success is well worth 20 days of failure!
Click to expand...

I hear that. Does that make us masochists or something?


----------



## Carbon Express

I agree most snows in central and north central ND in a long time. Very wary birds, saturday morning sent me home with an empty bag and a few questions.


----------



## honkerslayr

i saw lots of snows and blues last weekens definetely huntable numbers without hardly any hunters in eastern ND. caouln't get on any fields because i wasn't granted permission so i don't know how they were decoying. headed to central ND this weekend.....hopefully get some kind of geese if they haven't all gone through that part of the state.


----------



## buckseye

saw alot of birds going south today... must be the main migration starting. They have been migrating at the usual pace in the areas that have water but just do flyovers here so far this year.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

WOW lots of geese are on the move right now
seeing tons of geese every where 
THE MIGRATION IS ON


----------



## Bandcollector02

I was in the Twin Cities today and man there were a ton of geese around. On the west side of the cities there is the random cut corn field here and there. Several I passed around 7:15 this morning had hundreds of geese in them and I just watched as flock after flock dumped in. If only a guy could hunt there.


----------



## dfisher

Snow's moving over Norwich, ND tonight, under the stars.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## bornlucky

Just went outside with the dogs at 11:15PM. Lots of snows flying over SE ND heading south. Must be the big migration.


----------



## dfisher

They were passing over Norwich/Minot area at about 8 PM or so when I had the good Chessy Bill out retrieving. Later we were out when it started to cloud up and didn't hear a thing. I think they take maximum advantage of clear skies and that NW wind.

Gosh it's hard to imagine how many of those birds there are. Millions must of already passed ND and are at points further south. I'd guess a lot are showing up in Texas already.

Good hunting.
Dan


----------



## buckseye

I guess every field is full today between the hub and spirit lake.... lets see if thats to much info for some..lol


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

I was wondering where the main migration is i think it is at about sand lake but i dont know for sure.


----------



## averyghg

im not so sure its that far south yet......ive been seeing piles among piles among piles of birds that last couple days and they keep moving in!


----------



## dust em

Talked to a guide from Texas. The snows usually arrive in Texas around Thanksgiving. Will probably be a little later this years because the geese are a little behind in taking off.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

There will be a lot of geese in south dakota this year around thanksgiving. I dont imagine texas will be hosting too many.


----------



## bud69652

definately plent of birds in sd over the thanksgiving weekend. best thing of all is only working on mon. then hitting the fields till sun. should be a bad week for the birds. :lol:


----------



## dfisher

Groups of 100 + honkers going over Norwich ND this morning. High and headed south.
Good luck
Dan


----------



## snowbus

Still snows around as I spotted a good-sized feed while driving back to Bismarck. Had the decoys with and did a quick setup with little success - most moved on south after feeding. Saw two other groups of snows on some open water. Hard to believe they are still here after Thanksgiving - what a year!


----------



## bud69652

Still plenty of birds in SD. All small water is froze but the big water remains open. Birds are concentrated on the big water sitting on the ice all over the place. This should be about the last weekend to hunt waterfowl around here. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Oh yes, plenty of snows right now. But definitely not the last weekend around here. They will stick around for a while yet. Have killed ducks through the end of duck season and geese through the end of December for several years now. And once everything does freeze up, well that is when its time to pack up and head out to the river.


----------



## ghostbuster

Seen about 100k by henry just tons of them but alot of jumpers out so we didn't get as many as we wanted going out this weekend hopefully we can stack them up :sniper:


----------



## SDwaterfowler

They are still around real thick right now. With the forecast for tomorrow, anyone going out tomorrow should have a great hunt. I know I can't wait. :beer:


----------



## ghostbuster

i wonder if there is still alot of them in Nd yet
but i'm goign up north to shot my deer then go snow goose hunting
but i heard we are suppose to get 7-10 inches of snow soo :sniper:


----------



## snowbus

Still snows in ND as of Wednesday. I had the day off and went SE from Bismarck and found a feed of 1-2k. Setup between them and the water they were keeping open. Made one mistake and did not bring my gun while setting up decoys. Had birds come from the corn field a mile away and land around me while setting up. After awhile my dog couldn't take it and charged a snow on the ground 30 yards away. She missed it in the air by a foot - a sight I will never forget. Went back to the car to get the gun, had 4 land again - came back and got one while walking into the spread. Geez, I thought this was gonna be a banner day.

Anyways....with the 30-40 mph winds the snows pulled a fast one on me and decided to move 1/4 mile over into a pasture field and sit there the rest of the afternoon instead of flying past me to go to the water. So, it was a pretty slow afternoon after that initial action.

Stayed warm in the layout blind with the subzero windchills. Worst part was picking up decoys - then I got cold! Saw only one migrating flock while in the field from 1-5. The corn field also had app. 5k mallards.


----------



## ghostbuster

i seen a flock of mallards by watertown just wondering if they are still around


----------



## headshot

I saw 2 snow geese in nortern sask yesterday. It has been minus 30-40 for almost a month now. There's still 2 coming your way. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A buddy hunting Squaw Creek said there's still 300-400K but they're mostly hunting ducks.


----------

